# كيفية التخلص من الكلمات أو اي شي في الصورة بأكثر من طريقة .. (مصور)



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كيفية التخلص من الكلمات أو اي شي في الصورة بأكثر من طريقة ..


حيث ان لكل صورة طريقة مختلفة ..

و للأمانة الموضوع منقول للفائدة 


تابعوا الصور المتحركة و راح يكون كل شي واضح



















































​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*مفيش اي صور ظاهره عندي يا كوكو

مش عارف العيب عندي ولا ايه

مرسي ليك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور ظاهرة والشرح مفيد لكل مبتدئ شكرآ


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش اي صور ظاهره عندي يا كوكو​*
> 
> *مش عارف العيب عندي ولا ايه*​
> 
> *مرسي ليك*​


 
ميرررسى على مروووورك يا مايكل 

طيب جرب اعمل ريفريش 

وشوف 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> الصور ظاهرة والشرح مفيد لكل مبتدئ شكرآ


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك ياجروح 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اية الجمال دا يا كوكو

بجد مكنتش اعرف كل الطرق دي

كنت بعمل بحاجة منة تأليفي

ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

حلو اوى الموضوع ده لانه مفيد هحاول اجربه فى صور عندى
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> اية الجمال دا يا كوكو​
> 
> بجد مكنتش اعرف كل الطرق دي​
> كنت بعمل بحاجة منة تأليفي​
> ...


 
اى خدعه 

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا فراشه  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلو اوى الموضوع ده لانه مفيد هحاول اجربه فى صور عندى​
> 
> ميرسى ليك​


 
ميررررسى على مروووورك يا سويتى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (27 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مفيش اي صور ظاهره عندي يا كوكو
> 
> مش عارف العيب عندي ولا ايه
> 
> مرسي ليك​*



عندك اخي مايكل
عندنا ظهرة وبوضوح
شكرا اخي كوكو مان
وهارد لك لحبيبي مايكل
سلام المسيح​


----------



## hashim2 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> عندك اخي مايكل
> 
> عندنا ظهرة وبوضوح
> شكرا اخي كوكو مان
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا كليم 

وعلى ردك على مايكل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

hashim2 قال:


> شكرا لك


 
ميررررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

واتمنى ان نراك معنا دائما 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكراً يا كوكو على الموضوع

بس دة بالفوتو شوب؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يارووووكى 

فعلا ده على الفوتوشوب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااا
علي تعبك ياجميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ميررررررسى على مروورك يابيشو 

وعلى متابعتك الدرئمه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (15 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع رائع وجميل


----------



## amjad-ri (16 ديسمبر 2008)

wow


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> موضوع رائع وجميل


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا عادل يوسف​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> wow


 

ميررررسى على مروووورك يا امجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيزي جربت الطريقه الا انها لم تنفع علما بانني استخدم الفتوشوب 7 واعتقد على مايبدو من الصور ان اللاحقه مع الكتابه اليابانيه psd فهل هذا يعني ان اصدارية الفتوشوب احدث من 7
والرب يحفظكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بالفعل انها الاصدار الاخير 

ميرسى لمرورك مره تانيه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومه وسوف احاول الحصول على اصداريه جديده
واقدم لك اخلص التهاني القلبيه بمناسبة قرب حلول ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح والسنه الميلاديه الجديده
مع حبي وتقديري


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا عادل 


كل سنه وانت طيب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

